# Free advertising for cafes



## goodcafeguide (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I run a website called Good Cafe Guide which accepts free listings for strictly independent cafes, we'd love to help anyone out with some free advertising to help gain their cafe some more exposure. Here's the link if you'd like to list your cafe for free:

http://www.goodcafeguide.co.uk/free-listing.php

Great forum btw!


----------

